# Which Sci-Fi Series Would Make A Decent Musical?



## JonathanintheTardis (Sep 24, 2010)

My work are running a poll on which sci-fi series would make a decent West End musical. 

As a pretty dedicated fan of Doctor Who, I obviously voted DW, with Quantum Leap coming in a close second. 

What do you lot reckon?


----------



## chrispenycate (Sep 24, 2010)

Ah, this is for television series, not books; I was just weighing the merits of "The Riverworld on ice" with Honor Harrington's contralto duets with her treecat in "Forward the Manticore", 

Unfortunately I don't get to see many of the TV shows (or worse, dubbed); but wasn't there already a "Red Dwarf, the musical"?


----------



## sloweye (Oct 18, 2010)

I very much enjoyed the Buff the vampire slayer musical episode. it was very well done. I'd  like to see that tour.

​


----------



## sloweye (Oct 18, 2010)

Been a while since i tried postnig a vid, hope this works


----------

